# Now a lifetime member of the NRA.



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Got this in today...signed as a life member a couple of months ago. Turns out, they had to make the award in China so that's why it took so long. That was a bit disappointing but I make my living in the award industry so I understand how it works and we don't have a whole lot of options.

Very nice though. I'm proud to display it on my desk. I don't give money to a lot of things, but this is one I believe in.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Very Nice !!
All I got years ago when I became a Lifer was some sort of false parchment looking thing with the 2nd adm. on it and my name, with them saying thanks, in a frame some where in a box since I moved to my new home here, LOL probably find it when I die.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I became a life member about 35 years ago and became an endowed member about a year ago. I don't remember exactly what they sent me but it was lost years ago.

Chris,
That is a very nice Plaque. I am glad to see you move up. The NRA is our Main defence against gun cotrol.

Gun Control is hitting what you aim at.


----------

